# لو سمحتو..ما هو معدل راتب مهندس خريج 2003 بالكويت



## habeeba (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتو يا جماعه كم تقريبا معدل راتب مهندس مدني دفعة 2003 ومعه 5 سنوات خبره في دولة الكويت؟


----------



## أيمن عليش (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الراتب سيعتمد على تخصصه و الطلب عليه
على سبيل المثال مهندس المدني حوالي من 400 إلى 600 دينار
و لم مهندس تخطيط ممكن يزيد شوية مثلا من 450 إلى 700 دينار


----------



## virtualknight (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## habeeba (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي على ردك واهتمامك يا بشمهندس


----------



## Ayman (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أيمن عليش قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الراتب سيعتمد على تخصصه و الطلب عليه
> على سبيل المثال مهندس المدني حوالي من 400 إلى 600 دينار
> و لم مهندس تخطيط ممكن يزيد شوية مثلا من 450 إلى 700 دينار



السلام عليكم...
تعتمد بالطبع على المكان و طبيعة العمل ..
مهندس الموقع في حدود 650-700 دينار و سيارة و تليفون و تذاكر طيران..
في مجال الطرق 900-1000 دينار
في مجال التخطيط اعلى كثيرا ..ممكن تصل 2500 او اكثر..
التصميم اقل سعر بالسوق كالعادة..400-500 دينار تزيد اذا كان من مهامه الاشراف..


----------



## arch_mazen (13 أكتوبر 2008)

رواتب المهندسين شهدت ارتفاعاً هائلاً في الفترة الماضية 
في كل القطاعات وخصوصاً لمن يشتغل في قطاع الإدارة و التخطيط


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> السلام عليكم...
> تعتمد بالطبع على المكان و طبيعة العمل ..
> مهندس الموقع في حدود 650-700 دينار و سيارة و تليفون و تذاكر طيران..
> في مجال الطرق 900-1000 دينار
> ...



دفعة 2003 كما برد المهندس أيمن عليش وليس الرد السابق
وهي تقريباً كاتالي 
موقع 350 إلي 500
تخطيط 450 حتي 700
تصميم 400 حتي 550


----------



## arch_mazen (13 أكتوبر 2008)

cvlmaster قال:


> دفعة 2003 كما برد المهندس أيمن عليش وليس الرد السابق
> وهي تقريباً كاتالي
> موقع 350 إلي 500
> تخطيط 450 حتي 700
> تصميم 400 حتي 550


 
دفعة 2003 يعني خبرة خمس سنوات !!

عليك أن تضرب الأرقام السابقة بـ مية و أربعين في المية حتى تكون واقعياً أخي الكريم


----------



## midoo_m86 (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hos2 (13 أغسطس 2010)

الان فى اغسطس 2010 كم يكون راتب مهندس ميكانيكا خبرة سنتان فى التكييف المركزى


----------



## ALDARDAA (14 أغسطس 2010)

راتب المهندس سبع سنوات خبرة بالكويت من 700 د.ك الى 1000 د.ك حسب التخصص كما ذكر الاخوة سابقا و حسب الشركة وحسب الفرصة


----------



## ICUDOU (15 أغسطس 2010)

الارزاق على الله ----كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أغسطس 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يقاس الراتب بالفترة الزمنية التى مرت بعد التخرج .. المفروض حسب الكفاءه .. كل هذا بعد توفيق الله


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه يا اخوان على هذا الموضوع ...

طبعا الرواتب المذكوره اعلاه .... في اي قطاع ؟؟ قطاع خاص ولا قطاع عام ؟؟؟

اذا كانت قطاع عام فتبدأ الرواتب من 400 وترتفع حسب اللوائح ...

بوالقطاع الخاص لا يوجد قانون ... بعض المهندسين الي اعرفهم شخصيا يتقاضون 300 دينار والبعض الاخر اكثر من 3 ألف 

حسب وضع الشركة ... 

تحياتي ​


----------

